# Fresh Muskrat



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone see that sign in Cambridge maryland for the Dockside Restaurant? (i think it was dockside)

"Fresh Muskrat"

now ive never had any experience with this but it sure does sound tasty! :--|


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

*marsh rabbit*

actually its pretty decent , it tastes similar to rabbit .the lexington market in balto. used to sell it as "marsh rabbit ". as a youngen we ate it whenever we could get it .fried up with gravy ,biscuits and fried taters uummmm good


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't care what they call it, a rat is a rat.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Talapia said:


> I don't care what they call it, a rat is a rat.


Well a squirrel is a rodent as well but I like'em 

A rat that east from a farm/trees is better than one that eats from a city street!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i believe they sell muskrat at kool ice as well (saw a sign for it)...so when y'all pick up some bunker, you can also pick up some muskrat.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

what is that saying in "Pulp Fiction"?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

which quote would that be???

Vincent: And you know what they call a... a... a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris? 
Jules: They don't call it a Quarter Pounder with cheese? 
Vincent: No man, they got the metric system. They wouldn't know what the f*ck a Quarter Pounder is. 
Jules: Then what do they call it? 
Vincent: They call it a Royale with cheese. 
Jules: A Royale with cheese. What do they call a Big Mac? 
Vincent: Well, a Big Mac's a Big Mac, but they call it le Big-Mac. 
Jules: Le Big-Mac. Ha ha ha ha. What do they call a Whopper? 
Vincent: I dunno, I didn't go into Burger King.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Or this one...*

Vincent: Want some bacon? 
Jules: No man, I don't eat pork. 
Vincent: Are you Jewish? 
Jules: Nah, I ain't Jewish, I just don't dig on swine, that's all. 
Vincent: Why not? 
Jules: Pigs are filthy animals. I don't eat filthy animals. 
Vincent: Bacon tastes gooood. Pork chops taste gooood. 
Jules: Hey, sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy motherf*cker. Pigs sleep and root in shit. That's a filthy animal. I ain't eat nothin' that ain't got enough sense enough to disregard its own faeces. 
Vincent: How about a dog? Dogs eats its own feces. 
Jules: I don't eat dog either. 
Vincent: Yeah, but do you consider a dog to be a filthy animal? 
Jules: I wouldn't go so far as to call a dog filthy but they're definitely dirty. But, a dog's got personality. Personality goes a long way. 
Vincent: Ah, so by that rationale, if a pig had a better personality, he would cease to be a filthy animal. Is that true? 
Jules: Well we'd have to be talkin' about one charmin' motherf*ckin' pig. I mean he'd have to be ten times more charmin' than that Arnold on Green Acres, you know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No the other one about sewage rats burger.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man all this Pulp Fiction talk is giving me the willies ... I just better not see anyone on here pop up in a gimp outfit


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You have to love Samuel Jackson in Pulp Fiction, he was a genious.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Jules: Hey, sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy motherf*cker. Pigs sleep and root in shit. That's a filthy animal. I ain't eat nothin' that ain't got enough sense enough to disregard its own faeces.


That's the one!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's*

Good eatin. :beer: :beer:


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*muskrat*

one time ayear they have an outdoorshow in cambridge muskrat skinning eating oysters goose calling the need to add a casting tournament to it


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Good eatin. :beer: :beer:


You can have my share!:--|


----------

